# How to use cropped images with irregular edges in photo books



## JenniferMurphy (Jul 18, 2012)

I am trying to create a photo book. I have a bunch of photos and a few graphic images that were created for me by a graphic artist. 

The graphic images include birds, butterflies, bugs, etc., and I have them as both jpg and png files. If I open the png versions in Gimp, they display with the checkerboard (null?) background, which I believe means that the images have an irregular edge. If I open the jpg versions, they show with a white background.

I want to place the photos on the album pages and then decorate them with the graphic images. If I put a butterfly on top of a photo, I want only the butterfly to be on top of the photo, not the rectangle around the butterfly. I'm not sure if I'm making that clear.

So far I have tried Shutterfly and Mixbook. Shutterfly will not let me upload the png version, just the jpg, and they come in as rectangles. Mixbook will let me upload the png file, but it also comes in as a rectangle.

Is there any way to upload images with irregular edges to any of these photo book companies and do what I want to do?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 18, 2012)

The issue is that jpeg files don't support transparency.  In other words, they can't have see through space, within the borders of it's square limits.  

What software are you creating the photo book in?  
The first thing I'd suggest that you try, is to open the Jpeg and make a selection (select just the part you want, but not the white background).  Then try to simply copy & paste into your photo book software.  That might do it.  Or you could erase the white background and try to save the image as a PNG, then drop it into your photo book.


----------



## JenniferMurphy (Jul 18, 2012)

I was hoping to use the software on the photo book site (Shutterfly, Mixbook, etc.). Shutterfly has layers, which should do the trick, but they don't allow png files. I sent a message to tech support and was told that it can't be done on the website. They suggested I compose the pages in PS (which I don't have) or Gimp, which I am struggling to learn.

Mixbook allows png files, but they do not seem to make use of the transparency. I have sent a message to tech support there, but have not yet received a reply.

I was hoping to avoid having to compose the pages myself offline, which would involve learning how to use Gimp (which I find daunting) or buying PS or PS Elements and then learning that, which may also be daunting.

So I have a couple of questions:


Is there a photo book website that allows image files with transparency?
Is there a simple alternative to PS or Gimp that I can get? I have IrfanView, but it's mostly a viewer. I also have Visio, but it has very limited image editing capability and does not support transparency. I downloaded a trial version of PS Elements some time ago. I found it a lot easier to use than Gimp, but never bought a license.

Thanks


----------



## CCericola (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't think Shutterfly or Mixbook support transparencies. You will have to design your page in Gimp including the overlays then save that design as a larger jpeg and upload that. A while ago I saw an online "scrapbooking" site that let you use transparencies and export the design in a Jpeg format. For the life of me i can't remember the name of it.


----------



## KmH (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, any truly useful raster graphics application will have a learning curve.

The learning curve can be reduced by getting some instruction - $15 used - Gimp 2 for Photographers: Image Editing with Open Source Software

Google


----------



## JenniferMurphy (Jul 24, 2012)

CCericola said:


> I don't think Shutterfly or Mixbook support transparencies. You will have to design your page in Gimp including the overlays then save that design as a larger jpeg and upload that. A while ago I saw an online "scrapbooking" site that let you use transparencies and export the design in a Jpeg format. For the life of me i can't remember the name of it.



If it happens to come to you, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ElleGee (Feb 22, 2021)

JenniferMurphy said:


> I am trying to create a photo book. I have a bunch of photos and a few graphic images that were created for me by a graphic artist.
> 
> The graphic images include birds, butterflies, bugs, etc., and I have them as both jpg and png files. If I open the png versions in Gimp, they display with the checkerboard (null?) background, which I believe means that the images have an irregular edge. If I open the jpg versions, they show with a white background.
> 
> ...



I know that this is a very old thread BUT I had the same need to use transparent ephemera in photo books and I just discovered that apparently the photo book service Picaboo DOES support transparent PNG files:  https://customercare.picaboo.com/hc/en-us/articles/200344004-Image-Types-Supported

I have not tried this service yet, but I definitely will. 

Best wishes,
Elle Gee
Charlotte, NC


----------

